# the hulk fromR.O



## O.CSal (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

sick mural


----------



## O.CSal (Jan 21, 2006)

Indios bire from coachela chapter mural by Sal paint by Orlando "Game Over"


----------



## O.CSal (Jan 21, 2006)

rest of the bike


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

nice, i like


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

awsome


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Is the a 12"?


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

looks like a 16" from here


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

DAMN!!!! that is sick


----------



## BROWN CHEVY (Aug 19, 2007)

WOW, I LOVE THAT PAINT SCHEME


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

LOOKS REAL NICE.

HOPE TO SEE IT AT A SHOW....MAYBE VEGAS?

WHAT SIZE IS IT?

WHO DID THE MURALS?


----------



## BROWN CHEVY (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 26 2007, 09:15 AM~8873429
> *LOOKS REAL NICE.
> 
> HOPE TO SEE IT AT A SHOW....MAYBE VEGAS?
> ...


MURALS BY SAL


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

these murals are sick


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 26 2007, 09:51 AM~8873665
> *these murals are sick
> *


x2


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

keep adding pics as you put the bike 2gether!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

thats tight can't wait to see it together


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 26 2007, 09:15 AM~8873429
> *LOOKS REAL NICE.
> 
> HOPE TO SEE IT AT A SHOW....MAYBE VEGAS?
> ...


20"


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

WELL THAT LOOKS VERY CLEAN. THE MURALS ARE PRETTY TIGHT AS WELL.

WILL IT BE IN VEGAS?


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Three wheeler everyone is talking about?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 26 2007, 02:16 PM~8875226
> *Three wheeler everyone is talking about?
> *


yea.. its a trike..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: cant wait to see it done.


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 26 2007, 02:34 PM~8875365
> *:thumbsup: cant wait to see it done.
> *


x2


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

when is it coming out


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

vegas? maybe?


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

clean !!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.CSal_@Sep 26 2007, 10:36 AM~8873173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.CSal_@Sep 26 2007, 08:50 AM~8873238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn those murals are fucking nice and detail......


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

JUST WAITING ON THE CUSTOM WATER GET PARTS TO GET BACK FROM THE ENGRAVER AND READY SHOW THE BIKE.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Sep 26 2007, 10:47 PM~8877816
> *JUST WAITING ON THE  CUSTOM WATER GET PARTS TO GET BACK FROM THE ENGRAVER AND READY SHOW THE BIKE.
> *


vegas??? :cheesy:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Sep 26 2007, 08:47 PM~8877816
> *JUST WAITING ON THE  CUSTOM WATER GET PARTS TO GET BACK FROM THE ENGRAVER AND READY SHOW THE BIKE.
> *


 :0


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

oooooohhh! cant wait to see this one done. very nice paint work on a simple yet bad ass frame


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Sep 26 2007, 08:47 PM~8877816
> *JUST WAITING ON THE  CUSTOM WATER GET PARTS TO GET BACK FROM THE ENGRAVER AND READY SHOW THE BIKE.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

wow, the detail on that looks awesome, but im sure "the pics dont do it justice"


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Sep 26 2007, 08:47 PM~8877816
> *JUST WAITING ON THE  CUSTOM WATER GET PARTS TO GET BACK FROM THE ENGRAVER AND READY SHOW THE BIKE.
> *


Whos making your parts? Did you guys paint it at your shop?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

love the work!


----------



## elcrz78 (Dec 3, 2006)

CLEAN ASS PAINT


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

yea it got painted at the shop. mando from yuma is doing the parts


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

thats a pretty sharp lookin frame!


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Why didnt you guys take this to Vegas? Was it not finished?


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

x2


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

nice work


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

some nice airbrushing on that hoe :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

we were busy working on the caddy


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

nice parts


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Very Nice work I must say!!! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 23 2007, 07:28 PM~9517066
> *we were busy working on the caddy
> *


I completely understand.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

IT WILL BE READY FOR THE PHOENIX CAR SHOW.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 23 2007, 09:11 PM~9517794
> *IT WILL BE READY FOR THE PHOENIX CAR SHOW.
> *


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 23 2007, 11:11 PM~9517794
> *IT WILL BE READY FOR THE PHOENIX CAR SHOW.
> *


At least we know you aint fakin...i mean...car of the year type folks dont play...

cant wait to see it together


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

NIIIIIIIIICE


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Dec 23 2007, 10:43 PM~9518333
> *At least we know you aint fakin...i mean...car of the year type folks dont play...
> 
> cant wait to see it together
> *


he is ROLLERZ ONLY you should know we dont play around


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 23 2007, 11:55 PM~9518681
> *he is ROLLERZ ONLY you should know we dont play around
> *


X2


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

looks real good


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

looks real good


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

THANKS.DROPPED OFF MORE PARTS WITH JAIME THE ENGRAVER TODAY


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 24 2007, 06:15 PM~9523707
> *THANKS.DROPPED OFF MORE PARTS WITH JAIME THE ENGRAVER TODAY
> *


Did you drop my parts off to


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 23 2007, 10:23 PM~9517021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who made your seat?


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

thats fucking bad


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 24 2007, 09:08 PM~9524687
> *who made your seat?
> *


WOW, I didnt even notice that. :0


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 26 2007, 12:07 AM~9531140
> *uffin:
> *


I could have done a much cleaner job, but it looks ok.
The wrong steel was used, just some consrtructive criticism. :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

trike looks bad cant wait to see it in person

one thing though

i think i would redo the twist on the seat becasue its a lil off

but other than that bad ass bike


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Dec 26 2007, 04:55 PM~9535155
> *trike looks bad cant wait to see it in person
> 
> one thing though
> ...


Too bad it's already plated!


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

TTT FOR THE HOMIES BIKE LOL


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by O.CSal_@Sep 26 2007, 07:54 AM~8873265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


uffin:


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Dec 26 2007, 06:13 PM~9537022
> *Too bad it's already plated!
> *


It's not plated


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Dec 27 2007, 12:02 AM~9538301
> *It's not plated
> *


Just thought it was because of the lettering on the pan! my bad. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

THAT SEAT PAN & PARTS ARE JUST POLISHED SO THEY COULD GET ENGRAVE,HOMIE


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 27 2007, 12:55 AM~9538796
> *THAT SEAT PAN & PARTS ARE JUST POLISHED SO THEY COULD GET ENGRAVE,HOMIE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

ITS GOING TO BE A TRIKE.......DAMN BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 23 2007, 08:23 PM~9517021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK AND COOL PAINT JOB HOMIE. A VER CUANDO VIENES OTRA VEZ A MEXICALI PARA MIRAR TU CADILLAC


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Dec 27 2007, 12:14 AM~9540173
> *NICE WORK AND COOL PAINT JOB HOMIE. A VER CUANDO VIENES OTRA VEZ A MEXICALI PARA MIRAR TU CADILLAC
> *


muy pronto lil homie .


----------



## ChevyKid (Dec 23, 2007)

nice :biggrin:


----------



## ChevyKid (Dec 23, 2007)

nice :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm proud to say two TNT parts will be used on this bike :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 28 2007, 12:35 AM~9548637
> *I'm proud to say two TNT parts will be used on this bike :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 26 2007, 02:16 PM~8875226
> *Three wheeler everyone is talking about?
> *


two wheeler :scrutinize:


----------



## O.CSal (Jan 21, 2006)

Indio your ass is golng to hurt on that seat


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by O.CSal_@Dec 28 2007, 05:09 PM~9553434
> *Indio your ass  is golng  to hurt on that seat
> *


QUE ONDA PAISA,YOUR PARTS ARE READY TO GO, :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 29 2007, 07:34 AM~9555435
> *QUE ONDA PAISA,YOUR PARTS ARE READY TO GO, :biggrin:
> *



This is the sprocket that will be cut by TNT for Hulk bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

This crown will be on the Hulk bike, also TNT cut and I can guarantee you neither of these parts will get "lost" in the mail like my competitor is so famous for doing :uh: 

The cutouts will be filled in though so it can be fully engraved


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

NICE !!!! SO IS IT A 2 OR 3 WHEELER?


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

2 or 3 wheels that bike's gonna be awsome!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Dec 29 2007, 01:16 PM~9558315
> *NICE !!!! SO IS IT A 2 OR 3 WHEELER?
> *



TWO WHEELER NOW YOU CAN START TO WORRY IT MIGHT FALL IN YOUR CLASS hno:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Dec 29 2007, 01:25 PM~9558666
> *TWO WHEELER NOW YOU CAN START TO WORRY IT MIGHT FALL IN YOUR CLASS hno:
> *


OH NO hno: 

THATS ALRIGHT!!!! EVEN IF IT IS, SHIT IT WILL BE AN HONOR TO COMPETE WITH THAT BIKE!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

radical or full hno:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 29 2007, 06:46 PM~9560792
> *radical or full hno:
> *


 :0


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 29 2007, 07:46 PM~9560792
> *radical or full hno:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 30 2007, 05:46 AM~9560792
> *radical or full hno:
> *


Full, ya better start to worry


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 30 2007, 01:37 PM~9565759
> *Full, ya better start to worry
> *


FULL hno: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Dec 31 2007, 12:56 AM~9566242
> *FULL hno:  :biggrin:
> *


2 wheeler


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 30 2007, 01:37 PM~9565759
> *Full, ya better start to worry
> *


this is going to make me sick to my stomack :barf: shit 
i can kock my shit to semi?


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 30 2007, 03:41 PM~9566550
> *this is going to make me sick to my stomack :barf: shit
> i can kock my shit to semi?
> *


IS THAT YOUR CLASS TOO?


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

picked up parts from engraver will post pics tomarrow.fast turnaround got everything back in a week :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 27 2007, 11:35 PM~9548637
> *I'm proud to say two TNT parts will be used on this bike :thumbsup:
> *


thanks tony .


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

parts ready for plating at speedy's crome in long beach.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

the whole bike is looking good


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

nice looking parts


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 1 2008, 10:48 AM~9576005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ohhh damn :0 
theyre sweet


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 31 2007, 05:48 PM~9576005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Nice parts homie uffin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

who made yalls lanyards? those are clean


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

thats badass bro!


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Dec 30 2007, 07:45 PM~9568344
> *IS THAT YOUR CLASS TOO?
> *


:yes: and im going to phx i was tryin to aim for 3rd


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jan 1 2008, 02:30 PM~9580994
> *:yes: and im going to phx i was tryin to aim for 3rd
> *


This is going to be a trike remember.


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Nice! Cant wait to see it complete!!! :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay+Dec 30 2007, 02:56 PM~9566242-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


???????????????????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

great.


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2008, 02:32 PM~9581006
> *This is going to be a trike remember.
> *


isnt it a 2 wheeler


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 1 2008, 01:32 PM~9581006
> *This is going to be a trike remember.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

WTF??? I guess we gonna have to wait until it busts out to see if its a two wheeler or trike.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Its a 2 Wheeler!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Its a 2 Wheeler!!!!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

No I think its a trike???? :biggrin: should of had them guessing


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Jan 3 2008, 11:30 AM~9594670
> *No I think its a trike???? :biggrin:  should of had them guessing
> *


Whatever it is people are scared and its just a frame and a few parts, its not even complete yet


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Indio your sprocket is cut


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 7 2008, 04:16 PM~9632765
> *Indio your sprocket is cut
> 
> 
> ...


that shit looks good tony.


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

sprocket looks clean ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Indio123+Jan 8 2008, 08:12 AM~9636189-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. Its a one of a kind JustDeezine. I get help on sprocket designs from him since those are a pain to CAD up for me.


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 28 2007, 11:26 PM~9556098
> *This crown will be on the Hulk bike, also TNT cut and I can guarantee you neither of these parts will get "lost" in the mail like my competitor is so famous for doing  :uh:
> 
> The cutouts will be filled in though so it can be fully engraved
> ...


Just to clarify I don't know who your competitor is but since I made the parts for Indio on his Bike I hope your not talking about me. I hand delivered them to him or he came and picked some up in Yuma. I really don't make bike parts I just happen to own a water jet and helped a buddy out. I just want to clarify so people don't think I am out screwing people.I'm sure your talking about someone else.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jan 9 2008, 05:06 AM~9642866
> *Just to clarify I don't know who your competitor is but since I made the parts for Indio on his Bike I hope your not talking about me. I hand delivered them to him or he came and picked some up in Yuma. I really don't make bike parts I just happen to own a water jet and helped a buddy out. I just want to clarify so people don't think I am out screwing people.I'm sure your talking about someone else.
> *



I wasn't talking about you bro I was talkin about a certain "clown" on here


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

DONT MAKE HIM ANGRY,YOU WONT LIKE HIM WHEN HE'S ANGRY.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 9 2008, 05:23 AM~9643038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hno:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

ANY UPDATES BRO?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 12 2008, 03:38 AM~9670833
> *ANY UPDATES BRO?
> *


Here's my update :buttkick:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

naw its arizona geting pinstriped got to pick it up next weekend :biggrin:


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 11 2008, 09:51 PM~9672873
> *naw its arizona geting pinstriped got to pick it up next weekend :biggrin:
> *


What part of AZ?


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Jan 11 2008, 09:00 PM~9672936
> *What part of AZ?
> *


phoenix.


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 11 2008, 10:37 PM~9673169
> *phoenix.
> *


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 11 2008, 05:39 PM~9670841
> *Here's my update :buttkick:
> *


 THANKS FOR THE UPDATE! :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Jan 16 2008, 09:21 PM~9714792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i saw the frame the other day when i dropped my car off there the frame is badass it looks way better in person


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 520_low_@Jan 16 2008, 10:24 PM~9714832
> *i saw the frame the other day when i dropped my car off there the frame is badass it looks way better in person
> *


Heard you got some patterns done.


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

:yes: beautiful frame!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

the bike is lookin bad ass homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jan 17 2008, 09:08 AM~9715899
> *Heard you got some patterns done.
> *


Yeah and I"m sure the painter won't be wet sanding it when he gets there to pick it up either :angry: 



J/K Bathtub sander :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

well it looks bad ass but there two murals that kinda could look like something its not.i will post wich ones but only if you don't get mad


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 17 2008, 05:19 PM~9717437
> *well it looks bad ass but there two murals that kinda could look like something its not.i will post wich ones but only if you don't get mad
> *


which ones? :dunno:  I think the murals look pretty damn hot :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 23 2007, 09:23 PM~9517021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn this is nice.how do they gold plate at chrome on the same peice?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 17 2008, 09:24 AM~9717455
> *which ones? :dunno:   I think the murals look pretty damn hot :thumbsup:
> *


those are one of the best murals I have seen.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

DON'T GET ME WRONG THESE ARE REALY NICE MURALS WORKMANSHIP IS GREAT.WHAT I WAS SAYING IS THAT THESE TWO PICS CAN BE INTREPIDED DIFRENT IN A WEIERD WAY.I DON'T KNOW WHY THIS CAME TO MIND.IT IS PROBABLY FROM BEING IN OFF TOPIC SO MUCH THAT MY MIND IS NOW CORUPTED LOL


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jan 17 2008, 05:29 PM~9717469-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't see the two pics you're talkin about, I just see red Xs  Yes Off Topic will corrupt you though


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 17 2008, 09:50 AM~9717540
> *Its chromed first and then masked with tape or something.  Each groove must be masked off using a pin or toothpick or some kind of fine stick to make sure everything is masked off and then the gold is applied on top of that.
> I can't see the two pics you're talkin about, I just see red Xs    Yes Off Topic will corrupt you though
> *


DAMN THATS A PAIN STAKING PROCESS.

i COPY IMAGE AND PASTED IT.OH WELL IT AIN'T IMPORTANT JUST MY POINT OF VEIW


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

THERE'S ONLY 1 TRUE HULK-THAT'S "H U L K - H O G A N"!!!!!!!!!!!
:rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 17 2008, 06:09 PM~9717607
> *DAMN THATS A PAIN STAKING PROCESS.
> 
> i COPY IMAGE AND PASTED IT.OH WELL IT AIN'T IMPORTANT JUST MY POINT OF VEIW
> *


Yeah I never knew how it was done until I heard about it in Vegas last year I was like Damn that's gotta suck!! 


Oh ok


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 17 2008, 08:04 AM~9717379
> *Yeah and I"m sure the painter won't be wet sanding it when he gets there to pick it up either  :angry:
> J/K  Bathtub sander :roflmao:
> *


I got one in the tub right now. Its freezing outside.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jan 17 2008, 10:16 PM~9718819
> *I got one in the tub right now. Its freezing outside.
> *


New style of painting, snow patterns!! :0


----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)

NOT COMPLETE YET AND IT ALREADY LOOKS SUPER-CLEAN. GREAT TASTE HOMIE. :thumbsup:


----------



## 520_low (Apr 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jan 16 2008, 11:08 PM~9715899
> *Heard you got some patterns done.
> *


yeah gettin some patterns done and some leafing on the towncar :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

any updates on the bike?


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

WAITING ON FENDERS TO GET PINSTRIPE.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jan 22 2008, 07:50 AM~9751974
> *WAITING ON FENDERS TO GET PINSTRIPE.
> *


Your crown and sprocket will be coming with me in PHX so hit me up when you get there


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 22 2008, 07:44 AM~9754581
> *Your crown and sprocket will be coming with me in PHX so hit me up when you get there
> 
> *


ILL CALL YOU WHEN WE GET THERE . POST SOME PICTURES TOMARROW.WILL BE READY FOR PHOENIX.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 1 2008, 08:02 AM~9837497
> *ILL CALL YOU WHEN WE GET THERE . POST SOME PICTURES TOMARROW.WILL BE READY TO IN PHOENIX.
> *


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

OWNER OF THE HULK BIKE.


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Feb 3 2008, 12:50 AM~9853222
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 3 2008, 09:44 AM~9852915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn check out that sneaky pic of the fender in the back  hno: Looks like Cadillac Jay has some serious competition hno:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 4 2008, 07:30 AM~9860411
> *Damn check out that sneaky pic of the fender in the back   hno:  Looks like Cadillac Jay has some serious competition hno:
> *


YEAH THE NEXT GENERATION R.O. WILL DEFINITLY GIVE US OLD TIMERS A RUN FOR OUR MONEY!!!!! :biggrin: 

THANKS INDIO FOR THE INSPERATION AND MOTIVATION TO SET UP MY BIKE.  :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 11 2008, 12:01 AM~9912882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 those are fuckin nice bRO


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

pinstriped wheels,fenders.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 10 2008, 10:01 PM~9912882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm Does that turn alright or does it hit right away?


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 10 2008, 10:17 PM~9913049
> *Hmm Does that turn alright or does it hit right away?
> *


the way it looks you cant turn it damm that would be a motha to ride


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

damn that shit look fuckin sick :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Feb 11 2008, 08:17 AM~9913049-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't matter. It will turn left, right, etc. don't matter about the degree he ain't gonna be pullin a Tony Hawk on it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

That engraving is bad ass but I am not feeling that fork design.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 11 2008, 07:07 PM~9915263
> *That engraving is bad ass but I am not feeling that fork design.
> *


The fork design is nice but its a little oversized on the top, it might cover up the crown :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 11 2008, 09:00 AM~9915223
> *Don't matter.  It will turn left, right, etc. don't matter about the degree he ain't gonna be pullin a Tony Hawk on it
> *


Bro, Im just asking a question based on what I see in the pictures.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

nice forks


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 11 2008, 10:39 AM~9915483
> *The fork design is nice but its a little oversized on the top, it might cover up the crown :dunno:
> *


Maybe the mount hole should have been moved back a little.
:dunno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 11 2008, 08:04 PM~9915625
> *Maybe the mount hole should have been moved back a little.
> :dunno:
> *


Yeah that would have changed the angle of how the bike sits and might have lowered the front end a little too. 

The engraving is definitely bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 11 2008, 10:00 AM~9915223
> *Don't matter.  It will turn left, right, etc. don't matter about the degree he ain't gonna be pullin a Tony Hawk on it
> *


tony hawk dont ride bikes fool!!! :twak:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 11 2008, 10:33 PM~9916563
> *tony hawk dont ride bikes fool!!! :twak:
> *


Yeah he does mayne. Its just not what he's famous for.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 11 2008, 01:38 PM~9916585
> *Yeah he does mayne.  Its just not what he's famous for.
> *


wanna bet?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 11 2008, 10:43 PM~9916617
> *wanna bet?
> *


You never saw that Jeep commercial or whatever he was in and he was driving away with bikes strapped to the top? :dunno:

Maybe I should have said "he ain't gonna pull a Lance Armstrong and pedal it all through the hills of France"


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 11 2008, 12:38 PM~9916585
> *Yeah he does mayne.  Its just not what he's famous for.
> *


Tony Hawk is famous for riding skateboards not bikes.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 11 2008, 10:54 PM~9916685
> *Tony Hawk is famous for riding skateboards not bikes.
> *


Yeah but he does ride bikes too doesn't he? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 11 2008, 01:06 PM~9916753
> *Yeah but he does ride bikes too doesn't he? :dunno:
> *


http://www.tonyhawk.com/bio.html


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 11 2008, 11:23 PM~9916862
> *http://www.tonyhawk.com/bio.html
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 11 2008, 01:06 PM~9916753
> *Yeah but he does ride bikes too doesn't he? :dunno:
> *


last time i checked he can ride bikes just not famous with riding it since he doesnt do it publictly. hes more famous with skateboards then bikes.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 11 2008, 01:27 PM~9916889
> *:scrutinize:
> *


I guess you dont want to learn something today.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 11 2008, 02:06 PM~9916753
> *Yeah but he does ride bikes too doesn't he? :dunno:
> *


nope. dave mirra is


----------



## lowriderjoker77 (Oct 7, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 11 2008, 01:33 PM~9916924
> *nope. dave mirra is
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 11 2008, 01:33 PM~9916924
> *nope. dave mirra is
> *


I think Tony O is confusing Tony Hawk with this other white guy.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 11 2008, 11:42 PM~9916959
> *I think Tony O is confusing Tony Hawk with this other white guy.
> *


Yeah they all look alike que no? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Its all good. Back to the topic.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 11 2008, 08:07 AM~9915263
> *That engraving is bad ass but I am not feeling that fork design.
> *


sorry if you don't like it bro it's the first time building a bike.normaly we build cars. check the avi. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 11 2008, 10:11 PM~9920545
> *sorry if you don't like it bro it's the first time building a bike.normaly we build cars. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ok.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 10 2008, 11:01 PM~9912882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SE MIRAN CHINGONES LOS FORKS HOMIE NICE WORK ESE


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 12 2008, 06:33 AM~9916924
> *nope. dave mirra is
> *


chase hawk's where its at


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 11 2008, 03:01 PM~9912882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks heaps good


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 10 2008, 11:17 PM~9913049
> *Hmm Does that turn alright or does it hit right away?
> *


nice trike but i have to agree it looks like its going to hit i would get that fixed runner up at a show can challenge to if ur bike is ridable at a show n knock you off


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

IT'S LOOKIN GOOD!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85_@Feb 13 2008, 06:25 PM~9936801
> *nice trike but i have to agree it looks like its going to hit  i would get that fixed runner up at a show  can challenge to if ur bike is ridable  at a show  n knock you off
> *


that's coo bro its just so my son don't get bored at show


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 13 2008, 09:23 PM~9937856
> *that's coo bro its just so my son don't get bored at show
> *


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

bike looks nice.


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Feb 17 2008, 09:15 PM~9967641
> *looking good  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks i'll post more pics this week after i buff it out and start putting it togther :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 11 2008, 09:11 PM~9920545
> *sorry if you don't like it bro it's the first time building a bike.normaly we build cars. check the avi. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



didn't you build that one Nemo bike?wasn't it called Lil Game Over?that was clean,is it still around?


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Feb 18 2008, 08:45 PM~9973960
> *didn't you build that one Nemo bike?wasn't it called Lil Game Over?that was clean,is it still around?
> *


 :yes: ALSO CAME OUT IN LRM


----------



## pimp (Feb 19, 2008)

IS THIS HULK GOING TO BE A BIKE OR TRIKE? ITS NICE I LIKE THOSE MURALS


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

MY DAUGHTERS KATELYN NEMO BIKE.LIL GAME OVER


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

AIRBRUSHING ON THE NEMO BIKE BY FONZY IN LA.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

MY BABYS NEW TOYS.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

twins?


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Feb 18 2008, 06:45 PM~9973960
> *didn't you build that one Nemo bike?wasn't it called Lil Game Over?that was clean,is it still around?
> *


oh sorry 2nd time. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 19 2008, 10:17 PM~9983687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THATS SOME GOOD ASS PAINTING


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nice looking paint jobs


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

done with hulk bike ,now working on the display.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 26 2008, 10:08 PM~10039161
> *done with hulk bike ,now working on the display.
> *


No pics until the show right?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 27 2008, 08:08 AM~10039161
> *done with hulk bike ,now working on the display.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I like this bike and cant wait to see it in person this year. Good Luck to you.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

WHAZZ UP INDIO ME ACUERDO CUANDO TRAGISTE A MEXICALI LA BIKE LIL GAME OVER TAMBIEN TRAIAS OTRA BLUE BIKEDE MONSTER INC HOMIE


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Feb 28 2008, 12:12 PM~10051066
> *WHAZZ UP INDIO ME ACUERDO CUANDO TRAGISTE A MEXICALI LA BIKE LIL GAME OVER TAMBIEN TRAIAS OTRA BLUE BIKEDE MONSTER INC HOMIE
> *


LA BICLA QUE ERA LA MONSTERS INC ES LA MISMA THE HULK .PERO CON MUCHO MAS JALE.


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nice strollers


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 19 2008, 11:17 PM~9983687
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i love the paint on these :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

^ :yes:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

the colors are phat as hell :biggrin:


----------



## Nightcrawler (Dec 3, 2007)

Yo Sal Did my Murals 2. :biggrin: I got the Nightcrawler Bike. Love the 1st Mural with is fist smashin the bike. Yo my bikes for sale if any of u guyz wanna buy it just PM me. my name is Nightcrawler.


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 29 2008, 12:16 AM~10055709
> *LA BICLA QUE ERA LA MONSTERS INC ES LA MISMA THE HULK .PERO CON MUCHO MAS JALE.
> *


ORALE VATO ESA BIKLA ESTAVA BIEN CHINGONA HOMIE


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Mar 4 2008, 10:53 PM~10090968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ESTA BIEN FELIZ TU MORRO HOMIE FELICIDADES OTRA VEZ :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 19 2008, 11:07 PM~9983579
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn ur a good car and bike builder


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Hulk with a touch of dTwist


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 5 2008, 10:54 AM~10093324
> *Hulk with a touch of dTwist
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

did u place??


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86' Chevy_@Mar 5 2008, 08:04 PM~10099229
> *did u place??
> *


WHERE HAS THIS GUY BEEN


----------



## ELEGANTS BC (Mar 6, 2008)

NOT BAD BUT WE GOT A HULK BIKE TOO ......ILL POST A PIC....SOON


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELEGANTS B_@C,Mar 5 2008, 10:29 PM~10099510
> * NOT BAD BUT WE GOT A HULK BIKE TOO ......ILL POST A PIC....SOON
> *


pics or it didn't happen!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Mar 6 2008, 06:45 AM~10099720
> *pics or it didn't happen!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2 but I bet it doesn't have DTwist parts :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 6 2008, 01:50 AM~10101646
> *x2  but I bet it doesn't have DTwist parts  :biggrin:
> *


  If the RO Hulk bike needs anymore parts, just hit me up! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

who paints your bikes


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Mar 6 2008, 08:35 PM~10109606
> *who paints your bikes
> *


WE DO ALL THE BODY & PAINT AT MY SHOP.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

REST IN PEACE HOMIE JESSE SERVIN 3/26/08


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

ANOTHER BIKE WE PAINTED AT THE SHOP. ****'S


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

YALL ARE PRETTY GOOD


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

still a bad ass bike


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------

